# Poodle Property Laws



## LindseyB (Dec 4, 2009)

just came across this...love it!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

So TRUE!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_LOL....very funny!
_


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Ha, ha, ha!!!

It sounds like something my Romeo would have written.


----------



## LindseyB (Dec 4, 2009)

Armstrong would also have written "Even though I initiate a game of chase with it, its still mine"


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

So very true


----------



## meehkim (Sep 11, 2009)

LOL love it! Couldn't agree with them more


----------



## april1694 (Dec 18, 2009)

That is too funny.


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Ha yeah that sounds like a cheeky Poodle lol...it also applies to my Chihuahua too tho lol. She things EVERYTHING is hers.


----------

